# can you park in Portsmouth ferry car park overnight?



## dunns2 (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi in july I will be catching a ferry from Portsmouth to le harve is any body aware of any space to park up in the terminus over night ready for a 8.30am ferry ? 

Many Thanks


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dunns2

Sorry but can't think of an easy place to park near the ferry terminal but I'm sure there should be somewhere close - Southsea promenade springs to mind!
You're welcome to stop outside my place overnight but I'm a 40min drive from Portsmouth so still a very early morning. Phone the port authority and ask them for suggestions.
One thing you do need to watch is the date. The Trafalgar 200 year celebrations and festival of the sea are on in Portsmouth this year and I think it is July sometime. Portsmouth will be heaving during this time so check it out.

Gaspode


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

hello Dunns 2

I think you will find that you can't park along Southsea sea front. Ther is CCC site at Chichester that a lot of folk use when using Portsmouth. If you need to leave before the gates are unlocked we used to let folk park up outside the gate in the driveway. But you would be best to book as they run close to fully booked most of the time.


motorhomer


----------



## Knauser (May 26, 2005)

I've parked several times at the Port. Have just stopped in one of the outside departure lanes.

A bit noisy but free and you're in the right place for that early morning departure.

Knauser


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Head for Southsea and the Indoor swimming Pool (The Triangle there is a turning to the side of the pool where coaches park during the day. At night it is quite and protected from sight because of high embankments


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Of course you can park overnight in Portsmouth ferry terminal!
Done it many times.
Anyway, that's partly what it's for.
Park in the LH lanes or at the back.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

If you want to stop overnight while waiting for a ferry at Poole you will find that a man will knock on your door and ask for a £5 fee. Only in England!


----------

